# Advice on changing Cherub E61 group seal?



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

So I've had my new Cherub for a couple of weeks, and occasionally if the grind is too fine water will leak during extraction from the edges of the portafilter - looking up at the seal it looks very dry and with little microcracks in it, so I've bought a new seal to replace it - I was just wondering if anyone had advice on how to do so, or whether there are any good guides out there to follow.

Cheers!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Dead easy to remove the old one, particularly if its already cracked and won't be re-used in the future. Just yank it out with a table knife or flat head screwdriver.

Should come out it one piece still. Then insert new seal/gasket and use PF to secure/tighten. Don't worry if the PF now secures at a different angle to before.

If you were used to 6 o'clock it might very well lock at 7 o'clock now.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a look at the Fracino machine heading on the forum. Look at "leaking from portafilter" it is for a Picino but valid information.

If it is a new machine you may have wrong seal in 8 mm or 8.5 mm, check the one in the machine and your new one.


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers for the info guys - so do I not even have to remove the shower screen at all, I can just go straight at the gasket?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

For reference, this is what the group seal looks like from the underneath (apologies for poor image quality!)

http://i.imgur.com/wIJnnZ0.jpg

Edit: Imgur link for higher res


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Undo the screw, remove screen, hook out brass dispersion disc remove seal. Give it a good clean while you have it apart, push in seal, brass disc and screen.

The seal looks dirty and well worn, you should clean out after every brew or the grounds act as abrasive.

Check the seal for thickness and compare old with new.


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers for the help - changed it over and there's no leakage even with a backplate in now, even when using my new naked portafilter - will be posting some photos when I get the chance!


----------

